# Puppy update + pics



## ally_pup (Oct 16, 2008)

I thought I would post some updates of our new Rotty pups just posted a couple of pups because they all more or less look the same apart from the tail size difference. And had to add this goofy pics of dad this morning.

I cannot believe how fast they grow every pup weighs over 800gms which is great and the biggest weighs a massive1.2kg already. 

God knows how Im going to let these little ones go, they are just beautiful.
hope you all like my new family.

Ally


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 16, 2008)

And no their eyes arent open as of yt they are only 10 days old


----------



## Emzie (Oct 16, 2008)

naww there adorable
me and my bf are getting a rottie when we move out in 4months


----------



## jasontini (Oct 16, 2008)

hi ally, they are soooo adorable..!
how big can they get? is that Mum/Dad on the 4th pic..??
~tini~


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 16, 2008)

They can get fairly large depending of bloodlines. My male is a fairly large boy weighing about 45kgs and the female is pretty small only weighing about 32.

Tini thats Bully the male in the photo. He is so dosile.


----------



## jasontini (Oct 16, 2008)

luvv those 'eyebrows'.... 
how many males n females bubs u get..?


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 16, 2008)

I got four females, four male and, four with tails and four with no tails. A very even litter


----------



## jasontini (Oct 16, 2008)

nice.....dont get toooo attached now... hee


----------



## SlothHead (Oct 16, 2008)

Very nice, 
so how many popped out? 

All doing well? 

Their eyes will probably start to open over the next few days to week


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey Dustin, she popped out 8 of the little buggers and they are starting to get pretty active already. The two big chubbers eyes are starting to open but the rest will be a few days away I think.
Thanks for your help too


----------



## No-two (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh wow they are so so cute, I want one


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 16, 2008)

Which lines did you get the parents from?


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 16, 2008)

aww, theyre the cutest things i;ve ever seen!!!


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 16, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Which lines did you get the parents from?


 

Bully's father is a german and mother an English and the eact same with our girl Roxy.


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 16, 2008)

Not very good pics but here is Bullly's (the father) parent's


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 16, 2008)

And Roxy's (mother) parents, her father is a natural born bobtail and carries this gene which is were she inherited it from (Roxy as a pup with her bobtail).


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 16, 2008)

ally_pup said:


> Bully's father is a german and mother an English and the eact same with our girl Roxy.



So who's line? I'm assuming they are papered...


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 16, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> So who's line? I'm assuming they are papered...


 
Our female is not papered, our boy is I'd have to pull out the paper work out of the storgae room to have a look as I'm not sure from memory. The pups cannot be papered as she is not. 
Unfortunately she is getting desexed in a month or two which is a bummer but we want a girl who is papered so we can have future litteres papered.


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice to see they are doing well. Thanks for the update. Rotties are so nice (ok so I say that about a few dogs but they are one I would consider replacing mine with when they go ).


----------



## cris (Oct 16, 2008)

Cool, we have 2 rottis, the pup is going to be massive he is already over 30kg and im fairly sure hes still under 6 months old.

here are some pics


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 16, 2008)

They ar eboth beautful Cris.


----------



## Tsubakai (Oct 16, 2008)

cris said:


> Cool, we have 2 rottis, the pup is going to be massive he is already over 30kg and im fairly sure hes still under 6 months old.
> 
> here are some pics



Keep an eye on the pup to try to get it to grow at 1 kilo a week or slower - quicker than that increases the risk of musculoskeletal problems. That means that at 6 months (26 weeks) he should be 26 kilos or a little less.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 16, 2008)

Aww they are adorable!!!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful pups. Are you allowed to dock them anymore? When I lost my boy a few years ago, I was going to get a new one but they were making people not dock them. Are they allowed to dock in Australia?


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks all, they ahd their first baths tonight, it was a bit of a mission to bath 8 puppies but I did two at a time inside and when I took the first two back to their box one was barking it was so cute. First little bark I have heard from the litter.
Ally


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 16, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> Beautiful pups. Are you allowed to dock them anymore? When I lost my boy a few years ago, I was going to get a new one but they were making people not dock them. Are they allowed to dock in Australia?


 
No where in Aus are you aloud to dock tails anymore. 
Half of this litter were born with bobtails


----------



## cris (Oct 16, 2008)

Tsubakai said:


> Keep an eye on the pup to try to get it to grow at 1 kilo a week or slower - quicker than that increases the risk of musculoskeletal problems. That means that at 6 months (26 weeks) he should be 26 kilos or a little less.



Shouldnt the amount of weight they put on be proportional to the size of the dog? we only follow the advice on the dog food in combination with advice from our vet. I have seen a fair few rottis and this guy is just a big one(as the breeder warned when we got him). In saying that though he is a bobtail and possibly more likely to have musculoskelatal problems, i would like to know more about what you are saying because i obviously want him to be as healthy as possible.


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 16, 2008)

Cris,
Your boy wouldnt happen to come from Janice would they?


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 16, 2008)

How long are the bob tails? Anywhere near the old tail size after docking? Or is it more of a half tail?


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 16, 2008)

I was told when I bought my female they grow a little bit bigger than a docked tail.
I wouldnt know in comparison as she is my first dog without a tail but here is a pic of one of the pups not long after birth to give u an idea


----------



## cris (Oct 16, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> Beautiful pups. Are you allowed to dock them anymore? When I lost my boy a few years ago, I was going to get a new one but they were making people not dock them. Are they allowed to dock in Australia?



No docking is horrendous illegal animal cruelty (like feeding live fish to turtles). The big rotti in the pics above got to keep his nuts but had his tail chopped, the pup had his nuts chopped(not our choice) and has a genetic disorder that caused no tail. Personally i would much rather be the first dog if i had a choice, unfortunately hyperactive small brained animal liberationists have got their way on something that has absolutely nothing to do with them yet again...


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 17, 2008)

....


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 17, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> ....


.... what??


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 26, 2008)

*3 weeks old today*

Enjoy


----------



## aoife (Nov 11, 2008)

i have a rottie, he's the best ever! will post some pics soon.


----------



## Miss B (Nov 11, 2008)

ally_pup said:


> Not very good pics but here is Bullly's (the father) parent's



No offence but the one on the right doesn't look like a purebred Rottweiler.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 11, 2008)

cris said:


> No docking is horrendous illegal animal cruelty (like feeding live fish to turtles). The big rotti in the pics above got to keep his nuts but had his tail chopped, the pup had his nuts chopped(not our choice) and has a genetic disorder that caused no tail. Personally i would much rather be the first dog if i had a choice, unfortunately hyperactive small brained animal liberationists have got their way on something that has absolutely nothing to do with them yet again...



Dogs use their tails as a communication device. The human equivalent to docking would be not having the ability to make facial expressions. IMO breeding for bob tails is no less cruel than docking tails. But i do like the look of docked ears.


----------



## Troyster (Nov 12, 2008)

ally_pup said:


> They can get fairly large depending of bloodlines. My male is a fairly large boy weighing about 45kgs and the female is pretty small only weighing about 32.
> 
> Tini thats Bully the male in the photo. He is so dosile.


 



wow 45kgs isnt overly big for a male i had a rotty who unfortunatly died about 18 months ago and he was just over 70kgs.He came from a strong bloodline and was a big ball of muscle


----------



## daniel1234 (Nov 12, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Dogs use their tails as a communication device. The human equivalent to docking would be not having the ability to make facial expressions. IMO breeding for bob tails is no less cruel than docking tails. But i do like the look of docked ears.


 
:shock::shock::shock:

Nice pics yet again. Need to set up an ally pup rottie cam site so we can check in on them


----------



## Vixen (Nov 12, 2008)

Miss B said:


> No offence but the one on the right doesn't look like a purebred Rottweiler.


 
That or just a poorly bred one, might be just a bad photo too. Do you have any others?

Cute puppers.


----------



## BlindSnake (Nov 12, 2008)

Miss B said:


> No offence but the one on the right doesn't look like a purebred Rottweiler.


 
Was thinking the same thing. 
Are you selling them as pure breeds without papers?


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 12, 2008)

ally_pup said:


> .... what??



I was going to make a comment about how you weren't breeding to improve the breed but rather for money or other less ethical reasons but then I couldn't be bothered... so don't worry about it. (Didn't even notice this last month).


----------



## ally_pup (Nov 12, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> I was going to make a comment about how you weren't breeding to improve the breed but rather for money or other less ethical reasons but then I couldn't be bothered... so don't worry about it. (Didn't even notice this last month).


 
Well actually in case you don't realise (which obviously you have no idea about) you do not make money back on pups!!!! Selling cost does cover outlay but not by much!!
It is not our intention on breeding these dogs, she fell pregnant while they were sharing a kennel while we went away for a couple of weeks and unfortunately was out of our hands. 

Its funny how people get on this site and throw accusations and comments when really they have no idea. 
Have been asked for updates pics and thats exactly what I have posted.
If you dont have anything positive to say pull your heads in and get over it.


----------

